# Genesis rite aid contrac help



## jarabe1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello guys, I have a contract with genesis for two rite aid stores as follow:
2"-5" =$100
6"-10"=$100

We plow 7" and I billed for $200, now they say that the invoice has an incorrect pricing. That I have to change it for $100.

Any inputs on this one? who is right?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

jarabe1;774699 said:


> Hello guys, I have a contract with genesis for two rite aid stores as follow:
> 2"-5" =$100
> 6"-10"=$100
> 
> ...


I plow a few for them. You are wrong. if you agreed to those prices above then for 6-10 you get $100. Mine are 2-5 =$125. then 6-10= $190 and then 11+ =$260. You must not have read the contract before you signed it. And once you sign it they are not changing it. but i find it wierd that they would let that happen because the more it snows the more they make also, since they charge rite aid more. There is nothing you can do...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Agreed . Your bid states you will plow up 10 inches for a 100.00.You were thinking a 100 per plow, and they were asking per storm it sounds like.Sounds like you didn't lose much so read the contract next time.Good luck.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

The way you understood (what I gather from your post), is that the first 2-5 was 100, the each additioal 2-5 (totaling 6-10) was 100. Unfortunatly thats not how it is bid. the 2-5 is correct, the 6-10 shoud have been 200. Count it as a cheap lesson, eat the 100 & learn for next year. Sucks but it happens to all of us, penicil pushers put so much BS in there that it easy to miss somthing, but thats there job.


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't let it get to that point if they aren't paying you to push more snow. Plow with every 2-3" and charge them for each push. 6"=3 pushes=$300. Problem solved.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Ipushsnow;775016 said:


> Don't let it get to that point if they aren't paying you to push more snow. Plow with every 2-3" and charge them for each push. 6"=3 pushes=$300. Problem solved.


Lol, there you go!


----------

